# Raviolo of mussle and lobster with spring onion



## bieniek (Dec 18, 2011)

Yesterday we had 4 course menu with mussle soup as a second starter. 

This is just part of the garnish, 

Inside is fresh meat of lobster claws and mussles steamed in stock of chilli fennel onion garlic and celery. Mixed with cream cheese and spring onion.

Pasta is classique recipe of 6 yolks 4 eggs on 500 grams of 450-type flour[the purest, least amount of ash], or doppio zero. Spoon of good olive and spoon of salt. 
Kneading starts with mixing eggs and olive and salt in kenwood. Then adding flour gradually and when amalgamated, taking out and kneading by hand for few minutes until the perfect consistence. I like my pasta for ravioli or tortellini big more elastic and wet, then can easier get super thin rolls without it getting crusty too fast. 

On a ring diameter 6cm you should manage 30 grams of filling. On each you place then top of dill and close it with other pasta ring. To seal, one can use eggwash or water or whatever works. 

Then you take scissors and trim the pasta to nice round shape. The idea is to not have to chew on too much pasta after cooking.







Its really great pleasure working with fresh pasta,


----------



## lumo (Dec 18, 2011)

Agreed, though I love properly cooked dry pasta as well. Your raviolo look great!


----------



## echerub (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## heirkb (Dec 18, 2011)

6 yolks in addition to 4 eggs?

I've been using a Chez Panisse recipe and they call for very little egg. 1 egg per cup of flour if I remember correctly.


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks great, I think I need to try using more egg in my pasta.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 18, 2011)

i use a ton of eggs... to be honest, one of my favorite pastas is pretty much only semolina and egg yolks (though i tend to throw maybe 1 whole egg in there most of the time)


----------



## Wagstaff (Dec 18, 2011)

my freaking god that looks/sounds great.... (and Jon may make fun of me, since I'm "off" animal products -- yes, even fish -- but.... my freaking GOD that looks/sounds great!)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 18, 2011)

Bravo!
:cooking:


----------



## mano (Dec 19, 2011)

bieniek, looks fantastic. Maybe I missed it, but what did you sauce it with?

For you pasta makers, what does more yolk do that whole eggs don't?


----------



## bieniek (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for comments, im glad people here like good handjob 

Mano, it was a part of a garnish in second starter, a mussle "soup".

I found after cooking both pastas, that the one with whole eggs keeps better colour, doesnt get any "grayish", but stays very fresh and funky yellow. 
Also albumin helps holding the shite together better, maybe?


----------



## jmforge (Dec 20, 2011)

That sounds good! How is the texture contrast between the lobster and mussel?


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful meal!


----------



## bieniek (Dec 21, 2011)

JM, the mussels were chopped neatly where the lobster was in quite bigger chunks, to extend the flavour, so for me the mussels with hint of chilli and fennel was background or the body of the stuffing, while the main component was lobster just cooked in lemon dill star anise garlic water. So I would say it went together pretty nicely. You chew only on the lobster which was cooked nicely and felt nicely tender to the bite not stringy.
I think I used roughly same amounts of both[300g], one spring onion sliced and round 100g of cream cheese, sugar/lemon.salt/pepper of course.
I like to keep the main flavours as separate and balanced as possible, but with lots to go with in undertastes. 

STILL my favourite way for mussels is garlic cream lots and lots fresh baguette, chips and beer


----------

